# Gräten lösen sich vom rohen Fleisch



## Tobi92 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute

Bei uns war gestern Königsfischen an einem kleine Weiher.
Damit auch genügend gefangen wird und alle ihren Spaß wurden 3 wochen zuvor Refos besetzt.

Von denen wurden auch reichlich gefangen, war die erste Stunde schon eher stressig zwei angeln gleichzeitig ins wässer zu bekommen.
Hier mal ein Foto der Ausbeute 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/19/52e53d79a8dbe79d477f3e72bc18e1fa.jpg

Beim Ausnehmen stellte ich dann fest, dass bei den zwei etwas kleineren, beim auseinanderdrücken des aufgeschnittenen Bauchs, die Gräten aus dem Fleisch sprangen. 
Zudem war deren Fleisch im Vergleich zu den anderen dunkler, eher rötlich.

Hier mal ein Bild von einer der kleineren. 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/19/807a1e62293a7ab54a68f9016c751e23.jpg

Im Vergleich dazu ne normale.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/19/6917b9c6a62782f3a8d31527ded01d83.jpg

Sowas hatte ich schonmal, allerdings nach dem auftauen gefrohrenen Forellen.
Daher dachte ich, es liegt daran, dass sie zu lange eingefrohren waren.

Nun meine Frage:
Jemand ne Ahnung was das sein kann. Die kommen ja aus der selben Zucht und hatten das gleiche Futter, weshalb mich der farbunterschied des Fleisches wundert.

Kann man die bedenkenlos verspeisen?

MfG Tobi


----------



## skally (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich vom rohen Fleisch*

Lag der Fisch eventuell zu lange ,,warm"?
Sowas konnte ich auch mal im Hochsommer bei Forellen erleben, als der Fisch nicht schnell genug ins Eis kam. 

Nach längere gefrieren&dem auftauen, kenn ich es auch. Die Fleisch ,,struktur" scheint sich doch beim gefrieren soweit zu lösen. 

http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/wie_frisch_ist_der_fisch.pdf

Hoffe des hilft dir weiter.

Gruß


----------



## Case (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich vom rohen Fleisch*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Die kommen ja aus der selben Zucht und hatten das gleiche Futter, weshalb mich der farbunterschied des Fleisches wundert.
> 
> Kann man die bedenkenlos verspeisen?
> 
> MfG Tobi



Woher weißt Du dass die das selbe Futter hatten? Die roten waren vielleicht im Becken für spätere "Lachsforellen". Dann war da halt noch bischen rotmacher im Futter.

Ich denke schon, dass man die bedenkenlos verspeisen kann, glaub aber nicht, dass die sonderlich schmecken. Du solltest sie räuchern. Ist der einzige Weg aus ner frischen Zuchtforelle geschmacklich was rauszuholen.

Case


----------



## Tobi92 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich vom rohen Fleisch*

Schonmal danke

Kamen aus dem selben Becken, weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass die das gleiche Futter bekamen. 

Bei den gefrohrenen damals meinte ich auch, dass es an den Folgen des zu langen gefrierens liegt und hab mir weiter nichts bei gedacht.

Aber als ich das gleiche gestern bei fangfrischen beobachtete war ich schon bissl verdutzt.

Zu lang rumgelegen kann eig ned sein. Hab sie wie die anderen circa um 8 gefangen und um 12 ausgenommen. 
Und warm wars auch nicht.


----------



## mantikor (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich vom rohen Fleisch*

das kommt durch das antibiotikahaltige turboaufzuchtfutter und zu wenig bewegung im zuchtbecken und strömung ist da meist auch keine, das fleisch ist einfach von wesentlich weicherer konsistenz und dadurch kommen die greten durch, ist bei grösseren exemplaren noch stärker ! aber kann bedenkenlos verzehrt werden!


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich vom rohen Fleisch*

Ok danke
Hab so etwas vermutet...komischerweise nur bei den zwei kleinen, aber kann ja auch Zufall sein

MfG Tobi


----------

